# MK3 OEM fog light questions.



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking at getting some fog lights for my MK3 Jetta GL, which has the long dummies. Has anyone ever done this and may have some information that could help me? Where would be the best place to wire them to? I was thinking about just wiring them to the DRLs and to a switch in the cab. Also, would it be possible to trim the long dummies to make short dummies, or should I try to find some shorts? Here are the lights I am looking at getting from Ebay. Any help or information I could get would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1270107349689)*

anyone?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1270107349689) (BooglesMcGee)*

well the fog lights you are looking at on ebay are similar to the factory fog lights for the car. the easiest is to get a new headlight switch with fog light option. and then pick up a set of the factory short dummies


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Well, I don't want to go as far as having to rewire the car's lights, and I don't really want to get a new switch, as most of the ones I have seen available with fog option don't have the DRL option, and I would like to keep that. What I am wondering is, if I tapped into the DRLs for power, would there be enough to power both the DRLs and the fogs?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

i do believe the DRL's use the high beam element so if you wired them to the high beams they wouldn't be on with regular headlights only drl's and high beam (i may be wrong about this, but most cars i have worked on with dual hi/low bulbs use the hi for drl so it doesn't burn out your regular headlights as fast) You will probably get away with just wiring them to the low beam if that is the case.


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

OK, I just found a thread with info on installing them with the stock wiring harness. However, this requires getting a new headlight switch, which is about $190







. I'm thinking just wire it up the way the thread says, but figure out which wires control the fogs from the headlight switch, and just reroute those to a toggle next to the switch. The PO of the car tried to install a cruise control, and drilled a hole in the panel next to it. I'm thinking that putting the toggle there would work out for me, as I don't really have $190 to shell out right now. Does anyone have the wiring schematic for the headlight switch that they would pass my way?










_Modified by BooglesMcGee at 1:48 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ok, i have been looking for the wires to do this, and I can't find anything. Can anyone point me in the right direction? A part number would be nice, or if anyone has one that they can spare?


----------



## bradtastic (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BooglesMcGee)*

There is a company named Kufatec that distributes OEM harnesses in the US.
http://kufatec.com/index.php?m...=5_14 
is the link to the MK3 page. There are two options, one with or without the relay. If you're not sure I'd recommend getting the relay. They are listed under the "Light and Sight" green banner in the middle of your screen.
Another Option is to check out a local junkyard. That's where I got my harness (cost me $5).
I just came across this because I'm swapping out my dummies to fogs and was trying to figure out what I needed for the fogs to swap on. I thought they were just always on... Guess I'm going to be getting a new light switch Monday... 
Best of luck!


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the help. check out Torsten, I ordered my euro switch with fogs from him a few days ago, should get it soon. Looks like he normally has a few,


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

OK, talked to a friend of mine and he has the wiring diagram for my car, so that should make things easy. Does anyone know where to find some short dummies?


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BooglesMcGee)*

short dummies u can pocket at ur local pick a part or junk yard


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 22, 2009)

Whoa... slow down. 
If you want to install fog lights into a GL then it's probably a lot easier than you're expecting.

Pick up a (stock) wiring harness from a junkyard Jetta or Golf with fogs (Trek edition, K2, Wolfsburg...). 
The wiring harness has connections for the headlights, turn signals, side markers, and fog lights. 
Your GL harness doesn't include the fog lights. 
Also, if you get lucky you might find a headlight switch while you're there. 
(Oh, and pick up any extra dash panels you might need to replace the drilled ones... :screwy 
Worst case scenario is that you buy the switch from the classifieds for about 20 or 25 dollars. 
They aren't much more unless you want a true 'euro switch' which is about 60 to 80 bucks. 

Search around for a Diy on the fog proceedure though. iirc, you may need to add a relay as well but, overall, it's easier than you think. 

In any case don't go tapping into DRLs or splicing wires or anything. 

Oh, and check Craigslist for MK3 parts cars. Junk yard cars can be a mess...

Good luck.


----------

